# RBE v1.12 is out now!



## BAGZZlash (Jul 13, 2008)

RBE v1.12 is available!

Check out the changelog:

v1.12
- Added display for GDDR5 (for 4870 and future cards).
- Added check for corruption of GDDR5 BIOSes.
- Fixed bug with all voltages being "---".
- The lock for clock info is now unchecked by default.
- Added command line feature for automated BIOS loading.
- Added profile editor to edit CCC settings that can not be modified using the CCC.
- Added support for 4870 X2 (experimental).
- Fixed checked "pre-modified" checkbox on plain 4870 BIOSes.
- Added more clock info modes to meet the needs of Radeon mobility BIOSes.
- Improved some internal things.

Enjoy!


----------



## ViciousXUSMC (Jul 14, 2008)

Freakin awesome Bagzzlash, thank you!  I already did my flashes with the old version but this will come in much handy.

Care to enlighten us some on the CCC profile editor?  I was under the impression you need to have most of that turned off for a flash to be effective (atleast the fan speed and overdrive stuff) also if you didnt catch word of it in the other thread, did you know about or know why the 8.7 beta drivers were causing issues with bios flashing?  That caused me so many hours of anguish until I figured it out.


----------



## Iceman0124 (Jul 14, 2008)

Is there a chart or some such that spells out exactly what states do what exactly?


----------



## ViciousXUSMC (Jul 14, 2008)

Trial and error and learning from others 
At least now with the states unlocked, if you rip your stock bios off your card you can accurately see them and change accordingly so you know your only changing valid values.


----------



## FR@NK (Jul 14, 2008)

Iceman0124 said:


> Is there a chart or some such that spells out exactly what states do what exactly?



Yea you need to click on the power state box to see the colors. I'ld recommend setting the ram speed to the same values so that you dont see any flickering when the driver changes states. Also I think you should set the yellow and red boxes to the same core clocks for a smoother gaming experience.





Thanx again Bagzzlash


----------



## freakshow (Jul 14, 2008)

thx a bunch works great


----------



## erocker (Jul 14, 2008)

Could someone possibly post up a pic of some good fan settings for the HD 4870 in RBE?  I like to keep things on the cool side.


----------



## FR@NK (Jul 14, 2008)

erocker said:


> Could someone possibly post up a pic of some good fan settings for the HD 4870 in RBE?  I like to keep things on the cool side.



I've got mine set for 0% @ 35C and 100% @ 52C. Keeps it quiet at idle and maxes out around 55C under load. I wonder if replacing the stock TIM would help any....55C is pretty good for a stock setup. 100% might even be too much but I havent had time to test it much. It seems like this stock cooler is way better then what was on my 3870.


----------



## ViciousXUSMC (Jul 14, 2008)

I find 35% fan speed to be quiet and effective on my 4850 and 60% to be as loud as I want it with great cooling. 

Then I wanted to keep my system idle in the low 70's and my max load in a game in the low 80's

So I set the fans graph to have 35% near 70c and 100% near 100c wich put my 60% fan speed right at 80 something where it should be.  Now fans stay where they should when they should but if things ever go higher I have all the way up to 100% fan speed available.

You could do similar with the 4870.  Id personally not want 100% fan speed as a normal number for regular operation that should be like my emergency reserve.

My setup may be warmer than others because its crossfire and my case is not designed for ultra high airflow.


----------



## erocker (Jul 14, 2008)

FR@NK said:


> I've got mine set for 0% @ 35C and 100% @ 52C. Keeps it quiet at idle and maxes out around 55C under load. I wonder if replacing the stock TIM would help any....55C is pretty good for a stock setup. 100% might even be too much but I havent had time to test it much. It seems like this stock cooler is way better then what was on my 3870.



Any chance for a SS of RBE?!  I replaced my TIM with MX-2, and honestly it made no difference.  It looks like ATi or HIS in my case knows what they are doing when it comes to thermal paste.


----------



## ViciousXUSMC (Jul 14, 2008)

I put AS5 on my 4850's I never ran them stock to know if it made a difference.  Others have reported that it helped tho.

Was playing around with the new RBE.  I downloaded the MSI & Visiontek bios from the database to compare with the unlocked clocks and they are very different.  We already knew MSI used a lower 2d clock to save power/heat but they also have different values for the bottom half, vs the Visiontek.  Thats not all!

Under fan settings, MSI allows the look up table, while when editing the Visiontek bios the option is not there at all.  Strange eh?  I followed suit with the MSI bios picture that was posted with the lock off and just had the entire bottom set of clocks all the same (710/1050 in my case) to play it safe.  The color corignated state deal is nice but obvoiusly not quite valid since it says power saving mode for notebooks where I know my high 3d settings are.

Thats why I just recomend you look at the stock bios and say you just want to overclock your high 3d, change every matching value present to the new higher value.

I am also still getting -- for some of my voltage values.  I always manually fill them in, but anybody know what happens if you dont?


----------



## SteenW (Jul 14, 2008)

In the Profile editor I see that it's possible to adjust the memory voltage:
-is this setting work, and what voltage it's possible to put in this case? (mine is at 0 by default)...


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jul 14, 2008)

ViciousXUSMC said:


> Care to enlighten us some on the CCC profile editor?


Here's some stuff about CCC profiles:



The settings the RBE profile editor is able to edit are linked to overdrive. That means that you have to enable overdrive in order to make edited profile settings stuff work.



*En*abling overdrive will itself *dis*able changed settings made using a modded BIOS. Powerplay will not work any more most likely, also. At least any overclocking beyond the overdive limit (even if done using a modded BIOS) will be disabled using overdrive.



Overclocking beyond the overdrive limit using profiles will not work. You have to use a modded BIOS for that (with *dis*abled overdrive, then).



I'm by now usure if edited memory voltage using profiles will actually apply. I'd be glad if someone could measure this out.



SteenW said:


> In the Profile editor I see that it's possible to adjust the memory voltage:
> -is this setting work, and what voltage it's possible to put in this case? (mine is at 0 by default)...



That's normal, it's 0 by default. Please see above.



ViciousXUSMC said:


> I am also still getting -- for some of my voltage values.  I always manually fill them in, but anybody know what happens if you dont?



That's not due to the old bug anymore. Please read the built-in-FAQ for this.


----------



## ViciousXUSMC (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Bhairava (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi to everybody.
I want to edit my 4870 bios. Using RBE 1.12 I noticed that voltage are the same for all the states, 2d, medium, or high. I don't like this, I want to lower the 2d for avoid to wast energy. Anybody can tell me wich are the right voltage to set? 2d=1,00 and 3d=1,263=


----------



## Coolsys (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi BAGZZlash!
Yesterday i tried to save lower CLocks for 2D in my BIOS. (I've used RBE 1.11, but i think you didn't make a change in this case-->)
I saved 270/250 in Clock Info 1 and 2, saved the BIOS and flashed with DOS-USB-Stick. After resetting my Computer the fanspeed wasn't the same like before. Usually the fanspeed, while booting, is 100% and quickly(~4sec) comes down to ~23%. After flashing it wasn't going down that fast(~25sec), it took until Windows came up.
Then in Windows i checked the Clocks and the fanspeed, which was IDLE about 4% higher than before, but i didn't change anything in the fan-Tab on RBE! Ok, Temperature was about 10°C lower but the clocks didn't change and stayed on 500/900 in 2D/IDLE.
On Load the fanspeed was higher, too.

Card: HIS HD4870
ATOMBIOSBK-ATI VER011.003.000.001.029254
Date: 06/09/08 16:25
String: 113-B50701-100


----------



## ViciousXUSMC (Jul 14, 2008)

One thing that often gets overlooked is that if you use Vista and have Aero enabled you will default to the "low 3d" clocks not the 2d ones.


----------



## Coolsys (Jul 14, 2008)

ViciousXUSMC said:


> One thing that often gets overlooked is that if you use Vista and have Aero enabled you will default to the "low 3d" clocks not the 2d ones.



But now it works(2D-Clocks, but with a bit flickering. Testing what's the cause). But the Problem with the fan is still present. Although i haven't changed somethin within the fan fan-tab the fan goes with lower temperatures higher than before.


----------



## FR@NK (Jul 14, 2008)

Coolsys said:


> But now it works(2D-Clocks, but with a bit flickering. Testing what's the cause). But the Problem with the fan is still present. Although i haven't changed somethin within the fan fan-tab the fan goes with lower temperatures higher than before.



The flickering is the memory changing clocks most likely; so make sure you keep the same memory clocks in all of the power states.


----------



## mat9v (Jul 14, 2008)

My Vista X64 (using Aero) defaults to 2D. Only when playing movies or using Winamp vis plugins  it changes to low power 3D. Games are of course high power 3D. So to "live flicker free" i set my clock as follows: 2D 160/300 LP 3D 500/300 (memory @300 in both cases) and HP 3D 835/1150. Look at the screenshots.

















Maybe someone will find that usefull


----------



## ViciousXUSMC (Jul 14, 2008)

Hmm mine stays in the low 3dmode, maybe due to something else?  vista sidebar? gadgets?  who knows.


----------



## mat9v (Jul 14, 2008)

Well since changing between modes is based on GPU utilization, then setting very low clocks on 2D mode might cause the GPU logic to interpret almost any Aero activity as requiring more power, hence jump to low power 3D. There is no way to change that behavior as far as I know so the only way to    deal with it is to set 2D mode quite high or as I did set low 3D memory same as 2D. No flickering then. Full 3D as in gaming will always require max speed so one flicker when starting the game is easy to live with . What I found quite funny is that when starting movie in MPC or Winamp vis plugin "the logic" changes to HP 3D for a moment then to 2D then LP 3D and so on for maybe 5 seconds to finally settle on LP 3D. The flickering is annoying but as somebody earlier wrote there is no other way beside setting memory the same for all modes. I can live with that for the sake of conserving power. The behavior of "the logic" suggests using some median function ? Correct me if I'm wrong, English is not my native language and mathematics's function names in English are not my specialty.


----------



## Bhairava (Jul 15, 2008)

mat9v said:


> My Vista X64 (using Aero) defaults to 2D. Only when playing movies or using Winamp vis plugins  it changes to low power 3D. Games are of course high power 3D. So to "live flicker free" i set my clock as follows: 2D 160/300 LP 3D 500/300 (memory @300 in both cases) and HP 3D 835/1150. Look at the screenshots.
> 
> http://i310.photobucket.com/albums/kk430/mat9v/RBE_1.png[/IMG
> 
> ...


----------



## mat9v (Jul 15, 2008)

Do you mean there is no difference between 750/900@1.263V and 300/900@1.05 ?
That is really strange, there should be difference just because frequency is so much lower. I'm not sure, but just as I'm typing this both my cards are @ 160/300@0.95 (or I hope are @0.95) and they are completely passively cooled.




You would have to use multimeter to check that for sure, I don't own one. It would be possible to check that (dangerous !!!) by flashing bios with all voltages set to 1.05. High overclock would just result in errors. But it's a lot of work and you have to think carefully what to do. Oh, and better don't modify section "0". It's for boot and it's better not changed. If you put something really wrong there you may be unable to even start your system. Better leave at default. That section is not used once windows drivers initialize the card at boot time.
Also use gpu-z (2nd tab) to verify that your card is really using correct settings at the time of measuring power consumption. As ViciousXUSMC pointed, his Vista uses Low Power 3D setting all the time and in your screenshot it's configured as 750/900@1.263


----------



## Bhairava (Jul 15, 2008)

mat9v said:


> Do you mean there is no difference between 750/900@1.263V and 300/900@1.05 ?
> That is really strange, there should be difference just because frequency is so much lower. I'm not sure, but just as I'm typing this both my cards are @ 160/300@0.95 (or I hope are @0.95) and they are completely passively cooled.
> 
> 
> ...




I always edited Boot 0, with 3870 and 4850: no problem. I believe there is no reason to boot at full 3d power. I use to kill low3d cause i noticed, with 3870, that framerate frequently collapsed, and i discovered the it was low3d: during the game, often in some easy scene rendering, clocks dropped down to 300, and so framerate collapsed. So i prefere to kill low3d. I never had problem with Vista Aereo, tested on 3870 and 4850: clock stay on 2d. 
I don't own a multimeter, only a wattmeter of entire system.......


----------



## Bhairava (Jul 15, 2008)

I followed your clocks table and flashed: consumption is better now, 50w less, but i'm not satisfacted cause i have still sporadic but bothering flickering, in 2d and diring the games. Clock often bumps from 160 to 750, causing flickering.
And temperatures are good, but not good as yours.


----------



## Tioz (Jul 15, 2008)

Hello everyone!
I still have to get my HD4850 so I haven't been able to try the drivers out
I'm just puzzled by this: 

    * The settings the RBE profile editor is able to edit are linked to overdrive. That means that you have to enable overdrive in order to make edited profile settings stuff work.

    * Enabling overdrive will itself disable changed settings made using a modded BIOS. Powerplay will not work any more most likely, also. At least any overclocking beyond the overdive limit (even if done using a modded BIOS) will be disabled using overdrive.

    * Overclocking beyond the overdrive limit using profiles will not work. You have to use a modded BIOS for that (with disabled overdrive, then).

    * I'm by now usure if edited memory voltage using profiles will actually apply. I'd be glad if someone could measure this out.

I don't really get it

And also: what about memory voltages?  Is there any way, apart from the VMEM mod, to change them (I've heard tha tyou can with CCC, what about flashing them to BIOS?)


----------



## ViciousXUSMC (Jul 15, 2008)

Its pretty simple really Tioz.

1.12 added CCC profile editing for those who wish to maybe change the profile instead of the bios.  Before we had the bios flashing working the first fan speed fix was manually overiding it in the CCC via the .xml file.  

Now instead of hunting the file and manually editing it you can just use the program to do it.

If you have overdrive enabled tho it will take priority over anything else!  That means that its max lock of 700mhz core 1200mhz memory will be put into place, and I am not sure but maybe the fans go back to being crap again.

So long story short, its just there as an extra and there for you to use if you do not wish to edit/flash your bios.  If you do go the bios method tho do not use it!

Next is the memory, nobody has said or confirmed that changing the memory in the CCC will work so I highly doubt it.  Pencil mod ftw.

Honestly the whole CCC thing is totally pointless now with how easy a flash is, thanks to the new 1.12 version and the varios flash programs & gpu-z.


----------



## mat9v (Jul 15, 2008)

Tioz: They are not linked to Overdrive - that is for overclocking (underclocking) of the card. Those settings define PowerPlay futures. They work as long as Ati2evxx.exe is running - it's an Ati helper program that in conjunction with hardware decides what power setting to use 2D or 3D. They are independent of Overdrive and it should be disable even if available. I have no idea if memory voltages are even changeable in bios, much less in CCC profiles. Multimeter anyone?
Bhairava: well, memory is not so power hungry, try keeping it as high as HP 3D then - flickering should be gone, it's power vs annoyance here 

It's easy to find max stable clocks now, you flash bios with for example 790/1100 settings @ 1.4V and of course modified fan ramp. From there use AMD GPU Clock Tool to test stability in small steps. One you find max, create correct bios file with those settings and flash the card. Simple.


----------



## Bhairava (Jul 15, 2008)

mat9v said:


> Tioz: They are not linked to Overdrive - that is for overclocking (underclocking) of the card. Those settings define PowerPlay futures. They work as long as Ati2evxx.exe is running - it's an Ati helper program that in conjunction with hardware decides what power setting to use 2D or 3D. They are independent of Overdrive and it should be disable even if available. I have no idea if memory voltages are even changeable in bios, much less in CCC profiles. Multimeter anyone?
> Bhairava: well, memory is not so power hungry, try keeping it as high as HP 3D then - flickering should be gone, it's power vs annoyance here
> 
> It's easy to find max stable clocks now, you flash bios with for example 790/1100 settings @ 1.4V and of course modified fan ramp. From there use AMD GPU Clock Tool to test stability in small steps. One you find max, create correct bios file with those settings and flash the card. Simple.



I will try to change memory to get less flickering as possibile.
I have a question: you said you don't own a multimeter. So how did you apply the volt mod to your vga? The voltage you set in HP 3d is 1.5, so you must do vmod......


----------



## mat9v (Jul 15, 2008)

It's only what I set in bios, I have no way of checking if it even works and truly don't have a need to check overclock ceiling with different voltages set in bios to make sure it does. If it don't then fine, truth be told I don't care that much and bios mods are as far as I can comfortably go (well pencil mods too) but hard voltmods are out of my ligue.


----------



## Bhairava (Jul 15, 2008)

mat9v said:


> It's only what I set in bios, I have no way of checking if it even works and truly don't have a need to check overclock ceiling with different voltages set in bios to make sure it does. If it don't then fine, truth be told I don't care that much and bios mods are as far as I can comfortably go (well pencil mods too) but hard voltmods are out of my ligue.



So without vmod voltage is not applied.


----------



## mat9v (Jul 15, 2008)

Don't really know. But possible. Look at it that way, if max TDP of your card is 110W and you probably didn't reach that when testing power usage, the 50W you saved is almost half of the power use of your card. I guess lovering voltages would net you another 10-20W. Oh, and there is no voltmod to lover voltages


----------



## Bhairava (Jul 15, 2008)

I had to come back to high clocks, becouse of flickering and continuos switch 2d/3d. 
At the same voltage (0.95) the whole system sucks 150w@160/300 and 180w@160/700. So memories requires a lot of energy!


----------



## Coolsys (Jul 15, 2008)

Bhairava said:


> I had to come back to high clocks, becouse of flickering and continuos switch 2d/3d.
> At the same voltage (0.95) the whole system sucks 150w@160/300 and 180w@160/700. So memories requires a lot of energy!



Setting lower voltage for 2D / LP 3D is useless because the card decides automatically which voltage has to be set depending on clock.
Someone measured 1,263V on 900MHz and 1,0xx on 400MHz. I could do so too, but i want to keep away any DMM from my card until i *really *need it.
Changing the clock of the engine doesn't have this great effort, because there is no other voltage set i think.

Perhaps we get a new driver on wednesday .

English isn't my native language neither .


----------



## mat9v (Jul 15, 2008)

I think you could try something like that: 2D (400/300)@0.95V LP 3D (600/300)@1.05V and HP 3D (750/900 or whatever overclock you like). Maybe with settings like that you can have flickerfree experience.
Coolsys: Well then it's no matter if I set it or not


----------



## Bhairava (Jul 15, 2008)

mat9v said:


> I think you could try something like that: 2D (400/300)@0.95V LP 3D (600/300)@1.05V and HP 3D (750/900 or whatever overclock you like). Maybe with settings like that you can have flickerfree experience.
> Coolsys: Well then it's no matter if I set it or not



Thanks mate, i have still problem. When i start a video streaming, for example on megavideo.com, when selecting full screen mode the gpu bumps to HP 3d e start flickering in every 3-4 seconds.


----------



## Bhairava (Jul 15, 2008)

This is what happens when i launch crysis: during maps loading clock switch continuosly and i see flickering. Once in game it seems ok.


----------



## mat9v (Jul 15, 2008)

Well, what can I say... Live with it or sacrifice power, only way to eliminate that is to set memory the same for all profiles.  Hmmm, there is one other way I think but it kinda defeats the purpose of setting those values in bios. GPU Clock Tool can set the clock and PowerPlay can't change it. But it means you have to personally decide when you want to run in LP or HP 3D. I created simple shortcuts for that purpose before playing with bios. Other way is to start Atitool open 3dwindow and set the program to idle, that way if Crysis is not using gpu, atitool will so no switching between power states. Personally I can live with some flickering while loading maps and video file playing gives me no problem (no flickering for me). Tried youtube and megavideo files - no flickering.


----------



## Bhairava (Jul 15, 2008)

mat9v said:


> video file playing gives me no problem (no flickering for me). Tried youtube and megavideo files - no flickering.



Tried full screen megavideo? It bumps to HP 3d?


----------



## mat9v (Jul 15, 2008)

Well yes tried that on both megavideo and youtube. It stays on 2d for me, only occasionally switching to LP 3D. Oh, using Firefox 2.0.15 if it's any difference.


----------



## Bhairava (Jul 15, 2008)

mat9v said:


> Well yes tried that on both megavideo and youtube. It stays on 2d for me, only occasionally switching to LP 3D. Oh, using Firefox 2.0.15 if it's any difference.



Mumble.....I ask to other people, who* did not *modifie bios, to try megavideo and their VGAs too bump to HP 3d .
Thanks for tour help mate.


----------



## ViciousXUSMC (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey Bhairava what program is it that you used to map out your gpu speeds over time?

Does it have a temperature log too?  I really need to see how hot my cards are getting during games/benchmarks that are full screen and a nice graph like that or a log would be great.


----------



## Bhairava (Jul 16, 2008)

ViciousXUSMC said:


> Hey Bhairava what program is it that you used to map out your gpu speeds over time?
> 
> Does it have a temperature log too?  I really need to see how hot my cards are getting during games/benchmarks that are full screen and a nice graph like that or a log would be great.



It's Ati Tray Tool Beta version. Unfortunately it does not support 4000 series. Only clocks monitoring is working.


----------



## Tioz (Jul 18, 2008)

here I am again
I finally got my card and started flashing
One thing thou: 
Does CCC give problems if I flash more than 700MHz on the core?  Because windows wopuldn't boot, I got black screen, but in safe mode it boot ok so it must be the drivers
Should I deactivate overdrive?

Another thing: I've seen alot of people put 1.2V in all ten the powerplay modes  Is that right or can I put different voltages?


----------



## painkilla (Jul 18, 2008)

so can anyone actualy tell me if it is possible to set the voltage of the 4870 higher with rbe? And does anyone have measured the difference with a meter to check if it really is higer?


----------



## Tioz (Jul 18, 2008)

painkilla said:


> so can anyone actualy tell me if it is possible to set the voltage of the 4870 higher with rbe? And does anyone have measured the difference with a meter to check if it really is higer?



It does clock higher


----------



## Bhairava (Jul 21, 2008)

Tioz said:


> It does clock higher



I think it is no possible to set a high voltage only with RBE. You need pencil mod.


----------

